# Breast MRI w/CAD pricing - 0159T



## amymeyers01 (Aug 18, 2008)

We have started doing CAD with MRI Breasts and using the 0159T code but we have no idea how to price this since it isn't on the Medicare fee schedule.  Anyone willing to give me what you charge so I can come up with an average for my boss?  Thanks!!


----------



## phklein (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd like to help but we do 3D rendering (76376) for our Breast MRI's.   We are only charging out the professional component and we charge $16 for that.  I don't know if that gives you a ball park idea.  Best I can do.


----------

